# L-tryptophan and or 5HTP *My useless life*



## cajunjay (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi guys 

This is my first post/Thread here just found the website about a week ago and have been on here every night for a few hours reading about everyones experiences having SA. 

I am a 28 year old man and have suffered from SA for maybe 15 years or more, I still remember being a child and enjoying life so much had loads of friends and was very confident and popular. But things changed and I cannot remember really enjoying life all that much these past say 10 years. I have a girlfriend who wants us to get married next year that really scares the hell out of me all those people there watching. Its like a nightmare scenario and its supposed to be the best day of your life.

I have almost lost her on dozens of occasions coz i fear going out to pubs, bars, restaurants etc. I feel really bad for her coz she really enjoys life so much always happy and so confident, and in a way im jealous (i know that sounds really bad). Just going to somewhere like the cinema with her I will avoid at all costs and I cannot understand why. Im just scared i suppose of almost every single situation where there are other people. 

Im so depressed about everything, I went to the doctor about to years ago and was given prozac, i truly felt amazing for about 3-4 weeks but stopped taking them as i felt numb and had no emotions just a happy zombie. Also lost so much weight was becoming anorexic. 

Now im looking to self medicate and like the title suggests can anyone help choose what medication to try next. 


Thanks for your time :stu


ps. I have totally withdrawn from everyone i have ever known, including any friend I ever had and most family members. Its falling apart and its a devistating way to have to live your life. Everyday I say to myself what is the point of life its not even any fun just suffering day in day out.


----------



## sone (Mar 30, 2007)

5 htp didnt work for me but i just ordered some l-tryptophan so we shall see how that goes about...

has L-tryptophan worked for anyone when 5-htp didnt?


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

its doubtful that your meds help any more than placebo effect. I think you need to be on a benzo and an antidepressant


----------



## torties (Sep 10, 2006)

I would definetaly recomend 5HTP for depression but not anxiety.
As for whether or not one works better than the other, I've read that 5HTP has a shorter process in becoming seratonin in the brain(but I don't actually know if it makes a difference or not, heh).
Have you tried St Johns Wort?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

read this link and follow the prescription at the bottom

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?articleID=91

It's hard to believe you could have the love of your life and your still depressed. I think that's the cure for my SA if I ever find her..

Love is the most powerful emotion. You release high levels of dopamine in the brain which is the "love" neurotransmitter. This feeling will block all negativity. You must have something seriously going on. I would get your hormone levels checked ASAP. You may have low testosterone. Increasing my testosterone has done a lot for my SA. Stress, alcohol, meds can all decrease natural test. I would avoid any sort of prescription drugs. Especially benzo's. If you need a natural test boost this product works well without any side effects left over afterwords.

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=5623


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

this is what is working for me right now.

MAGNESIUM TAURATE aim for 800 mg a day- cures my depression, anxiety.

SOY LECITHIN OR JUST A CHOLINE SUPPLEMENT about 500 mg a day- totally got rid of the social anxiety, I mean like gone. it's amazing. pick these two up, call me in the morning. Better yet, pick these up and hook me up with your girls friend. I could use it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

5 htp actually helps me its just my depression as well that im struggling to fix


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Beggiatoa,
First time i've heard you mention the lecithin for social anxiety. So i know you take the magnesium taurate and the rodiola rosea (sp) and lecithin, anything else? Choline, is that soya based?

I got my mag taurate this morning, only ordered it yesterday. I wanted to take lecithin but was put off because of the soya, which i shouldn't use because of hypo. I'm going to take a D3 and boron with my magnesium, will try the R.Rosea, been researching it, and wondering whether to add vit C and B vits. I've got a holiday in 7 weeks, and want to be calm, relaxed, social, as don't want to ruin it for the people with me. I do believe in getting nutrients from food if possible, but if we don't absorb well, it doesn't matter what you eat, so supplements need to be as absorbable as poss.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes, that lechitin stuff helps a little bit for my anxiety but so does exercise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I have tried "Anxiety X" by olympian labs made by a naturopathic formula and helps with my anxiety found it at bodybuilding.com As for depression zoloft (sertraline would be a good choice kind of made me a little happier because the symptoms of depression were suppressed.


----------

